# Help me buying Portable HDD seagate Vs WD VS iomega



## suyash_123 (May 30, 2011)

hi all,

i was going throught portable hdd buy section in Forum and also seach In thinkdigit as well as on google for Buying help on seagate or WD portable HDD 500Gb.

My requirement.
1. 500 GB HDD.
2. Only USB ( No External Power supply)
3. Compatibility with higher data transfer way : firewire 
4. Rigid one as my handling is Some what Poor... 


my Rumors or Conceptions:
Transcend HDD are Low graded and have usually slow transfer rate and are thus cheaper,
anyways No No Transcend , only wd or seagate or iomega 


My preference :

 1. Seagate Freeagent Go Flex 500GB External Hard Drive (STAA500301)
   rs : 3115/-

2. Western Digital Elements 500GB USB 2.0 Portable Hard Drives (WDBABV5000ABK)
 rs : 3210/-

3. Iomega 500GB USB 3.0 Portable Hard Drive Red (35250)
rs : 3260

4. Western Digital My Passport Essential 500GB Portable Hard Drive (WDBACY5000ABK)
 rs : 3485

5. Western Digital My Passport Essential 500GB Portable Hard Drive (WDBAAA5000AD2)]
 rs : 3510

6. Western Digital My Passport Essential 500GB Portable Hard Drive (WDBAAA5000AD2)
rs : 3570

7. Western Digital My Passport Essential 500GB (WDBACY5000ASL)
rs : 3590

Iomega eGo BlackBelt 500GB USB2.0 Portable Hard Drive Black (34669)
Rs : 3865


3. Transcend 500GB Storejet 2.5 External Usb Hard Drive (TS500GSJ25D2)
rs : 3240

Points I consider/Confused .
1. if i go for Seagate HDD :i can have extension ports at backside of it which can change connectors (usb2,0 , usb 3.0, firewire etc)

2.Iomega eGo BlackBelt is comming with rubber case , does it protect well?

3. all time in forum people usually says Wd is Better then Seagate why?

Please help me buying it....


----------



## xtremevicky (May 30, 2011)

I have the  Seagate Freeagent Go Flex 500GB External Hard Drive . Blue Color

I got that for 2.3K ( For that PM ) .

I will say that it has worked for me fine . The built is good and the transfer speed is around 30Mbps . Also it is easy to carry and if you are worried about protection then there are cases for that also .


----------



## Skud (May 30, 2011)

I have a couple of Seagate drives and they are good. And in your case you are getting them at the cheapest rate. For Firewire and USB3, you have to purchase separate kit although I have no idea whether they are available in India.


----------



## suyash_123 (Jun 2, 2011)

guys I heard a Lot in this Forum that seagate HDD are stupid HDD 
and instead go for WD .

some EVEN change 3rd time seagate HDD....

i will check the difference in price in market


----------



## Skud (Jun 2, 2011)

Can't say. I have good experiences with both Seagate and WD. One 40gb Seagte IDE drive at its 9th year is still kicking ass. One Seagate 250gb external drive bought in 2007 helds my important backups. And I have 3 internal WD drives bought at various times working without a hitch. So for me, both are equally good. It all comes down to features and price.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 2, 2011)

@suyash_123: instead of Seagate go for WD (eyes closed)
instead of iomega go for Hitachi


----------



## kool (Aug 16, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> @suyash_123: instead of Seagate go for WD (eyes closed)
> instead of iomega go for Hitachi




Why WD?


----------



## mithun_mrg (Aug 16, 2011)

My suggession is to go for Seagate Go Flex for the reason the interface is upgradeble


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 16, 2011)

kool said:


> Why WD?



Seagate is a very good brand but I had issues with them in RMA Process..thats y..

so AFAIK WD is better than Seagate


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 16, 2011)

WD wins in RMA. also western digital my passport 500Gb USB3 is avl for 2.55k


----------

